

The (un)Official Hacker Tee - jglovier
http://shop.joelglovier.com/product/hacker-tee

======
jbenz
Ouch. Tough crowd here. I've designed a few t-shirt websites in my day and I
just want to say that your JAG Shop is really, really well done. The
typography, the cleanliness, the sliding images on the homepage... nice work.

~~~
jglovier
Hah, thanks alot jbenz! I appreciate the encouragement.

------
mattdeboard
This would make a great gift for programmers I don't like.

------
jcromartie
It's a little heavy-handed... don't you think?

~~~
jglovier
What do you mean by "heavy-handed"?

~~~
jcromartie
1\. Clumsy; awkward.

2\. Tactless; indiscreet.

3\. Oppressive; harsh.

~~~
jglovier
Posting my t-shirt design here? Is that what you mean? Or the design itself?

If you mean posting the shirt, I'm sorry you don't like it. Just thought some
other hackers may enjoy it. I had over 100 people who loved it enough to back
it as a Kickstarter project.

If you mean the shirt design itself, then I'm not sure I even understand your
perspective.

Peace.

------
psylence519
Could save your time and just skip right to something like this:
<http://www.zazzle.com/pretension_tshirt-235267390483827838>

~~~
jglovier
LOL that's awesome.

------
thinkbohemian
wonder if this shirt would make me more prone to "random" search via the tsa

